# Brown eye spot in Iris



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Maddie has this brown discoloration in her eye. Should I be worried about this? She doesn't seem uncomfortable or have any eye trouble that I can notice.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It could be pigment. Jacks has a lot of brown on his eyes and so does Bertie - it's just pigment. They both have had their eyes checked and clear. 

Have you had her in for a cerf?


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks. I was just starting to think I had been lax about something that could be serious.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It probably isn't an issue just like with my guys - but I'd get her in for a CERF and make sure that area's looked at. 

When I was stressing out about Jacks' sclera getting more brown smudgies as he grew up.... basically googling was scary. It was a huge relief getting his eyes looked and being told it was normal and getting a clear CERF with him.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

How is your Maddie doing? Has her eye been the same? I took my Sadie in for pigment on the sclera yesterday and the vet and vet techs are not worried about it. She is developing pigment in her other eye as well. But, I still am worried about her. UHG. It is because I read all over the internet of what it could be. It is reassuring that many other Golden have this pigment.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess has a brown spot that looks exactly like Maddie's. He is four now and and I first noticed it when he was under a year. I've had multiple vets look at it, they all say it is nothing to worry about, and it hasn't changes in over three years.


----------



## nancyQ (Sep 25, 2013)

When I brought my previous dog, a German Shepherd into the eye doctor with this pigment they told me it was the starts of an eye disease called Pannus. He was on medication eye ointment for the rest of his life. He lived 10 years with this condition. I would get it checked as my guys never spread to his actual cornea until the last 3 years of him having it then it caused him to go completely blind. There was a thread on here I saw that had pics and the dog was confirmed pannus. Might want to check that out.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

nancyQ said:


> When I brought my previous dog, a German Shepherd into the eye doctor with this pigment they told me it was the starts of an eye disease called Pannus. He was on medication eye ointment for the rest of his life. He lived 10 years with this condition. I would get it checked as my guys never spread to his actual cornea until the last 3 years of him having it then it caused him to go completely blind. There was a thread on here I saw that had pics and the dog was confirmed pannus. Might want to check that out.


I think the thread was another shepherd type breed. Fortunately I don't think it is very common with goldens... not like it is with shepherds. 

I kinda remember that thread - and I believe it "happened" around the time I was really worrying about my Jacks. 

Basically it was a huge "relief" taking him to an eye specialist and there not being anything wrong with his eyes. 

I'm taking both dogs in for their yearly visit - first time for the younger guy. And of course, I'm worried again about both dogs having something wrong. But I definitely am a huge believer in getting the guys in to have the eyes checked. Especially since goldens do have problems with cataracts and of course there's that golden retriever PU thing. 

Visiting the eye vet (meaning an actual consultation) - in case something comes up during the CERF would cost us about $90-120? The CERF test itself is basically inexpensive at $45.


----------

